# Lily Pipe positioning and stream pump



## Fred13 (23 Dec 2017)

Hello,

I am thinking about my output and inflow setup using the lily pipes.

I am attaching you a pic (sorry for this quality) with my options.

I will put for sure the output to hit the planted area of the tank. My question is about the inflow positioning.

And..as i have already notice lily pipes do not provide great surfage agitation but better flow inside the aquarium.
Shall i use the stream pump on the opposite side ?

Thank you


----------



## Zeus. (23 Dec 2017)

Inflow is normally best right next to lily pipe, then the water flows right round the tank


----------



## Fred13 (23 Dec 2017)

Thank you Zeus , i ll go as you say. I will put inflow and output at the same 


Zeus. said:


> Inflow is normally best right next to lily pipe, then the water flows right round the tank


Thank you Zeus, i ll go as you say. I ll put the output and inflow at the same side.
Do i need a stream pump on the other side hitting the surface for agitation or its an overkill?


----------



## Zeus. (23 Dec 2017)

Fred13 said:


> Do i need a stream pump on the other side hitting the surface for agitation or its an overkill?



Depends on many factors and each tank is unique but overkill does kill the plants esp requarding flow surface agitation
To best advise on that would need to know

Size of tank
Pump/filters output
High/low/hybrid tech tank CO2


----------



## Fred13 (23 Dec 2017)

100 X 50 X 50 (250 liters -230 water)


Zeus. said:


> Depends on many factors and each tank is unique but overkill does kill the plants esp requarding flow surface agitation
> To best advise on that would need to know
> 
> Size of tank
> ...


100 x 50 x 50 cms (250 liters-230 of water)
jbl 1501 1400l/h
high-co2 pressurized, dual stage reg


----------



## Nigel95 (23 Dec 2017)

This is what I do pretty the same as Zeus mentioned.

A basic rule to make sure you have good flow is 10x turnover. Just go with your jbl 1501 and see how things go. You can always add a pump later.

You can raise lily pipes higher for better surface agitation.


----------



## Fred13 (8 Jan 2018)

I finally think that instead of adding a pump it would be better to add a second filter. Not that huge such as the 1501 but something like eheim 4+ 350. This will increase my filtration ability and circulation. I guess if its an overkill i can always reduce the flow of filters.


----------



## Fred13 (12 Jan 2018)

Yesterday, i tried to test my filter for any defections. I put the lily pipes into the hoses and did the test. Afterwards, i tried to remove the lily pipes from the hoses and oops i found out that the seal is so hard that i could easily broke the pipes if i put so much pressure. 
I couldnt do something till i realized that i may need very hot near to boiled water. I took all the hose out with the lily pipe on it and i put the edge into the water for 1-2 seconds for 2-3 times and this did the trick.
Is this the easiest way to remove the pipes from the hoses? I need to find something that doesnt cause this money stress every time i need to clean them...


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Jan 2018)

Just push the lily pipe in to the hose a little further, sounds counter-intuitive but it should be easy to remove afterward.


----------



## Fred13 (25 Jan 2018)

Hello guys,

I am looking forward to start up my 65 gallon tank with 2 canister filters instead of one. I already have the JBL 1501e and i am thinking of buying an eheim professional 4+350 and place the lily pipes on the other side in order to promote a circular flow motion.
Is this an overkill for my tank?
In my JBL i will have inline diffuser, inline heater and a long hose 1,5 -1,7m ..so i guess the flow will be reduced .
What do you think? Shall i proceed and start up with 2 filters?


----------

